# cortisone shot in hand/wrist?



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

My left thumb, all the way down to the base of the joint at the wrist, is officially giving me fits. I have arthritis there so it's never good, but I hurt it a couple of weeks ago and now can't grip anything and have little range of motion. My Dr offered a cortisone shot....but I'm thinking that's got to hurt a bit? I'd insert a big, fat chicken smiley here if I had one

I've had shots to both shoulders - didn't hurt much but didn't help much either. The thought of a shot in my hand gives me the willies....has anyone had shots to the hand/wrist area? Hurt much? Do any good?


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I have severe arthritis is that same joint in my left hand. I've had cortisone shots for several years and they helped. Unfortunately my arthritis has progressed to the point the shots no longer help and I need surgery. I'm retiring at the end of this year and will probably have surgery early next year. For now, I wear a wrist splint that limits motion and limits pain in that joint. Doctor suggested I use a splint to completely immobilize the thumb joint but I need to type everyday so that wouldn't work. I cannot use the thumb at all without pain. The shots were not at all painful. A bit of a stick and that was it.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Any shot depends more on who gives it than anything else. I used to get allergy shots at a clinic with two nurses. We all knew which nurse's line to get in if possible.

I hope you get a good shot-giver. 

Peg


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I had one several years ago for carpal tunnel syndrome. I don't remember it being extremely painful and I hate shots. I've had them in my shoulder, hip, both knees and neck and they were all a lot worse than the one in my wrist. I had a bad reaction to it for some reason.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have had 3 shots thus far at the base of my thumb and all I've ever felt is the initial stick. The lidocaine that is mixed with the steroid works immediately. I also have a thumb splint but I don't wear it like I should. I asked my ortho. doc how often I could get these injections and he said about once every six months but that surgery is in my future.

Hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

My doctor has me using a thumb stabilizer because she says shots to the thumb area can be very painful. She gave me a shot in my shoulder and I had a vasovagal response so she's not too excited about doing my thumb!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I've never had a shot in my thumb, but I can give you some other reference points of where you really don't want a needle. You really don't want a needle in your nipple, the bottom of your foot, or inside your birth canal. If you have to get the shot ask for a sedative by pill form first, and explain why you need the good stuff.

oh, and good luck. I hope it's painless.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Cortisone will do wonders for you inflammation and pain. The shot would be a minor irritation, like a bee sting, compared to the pain you are feeling. If you absolutely refuse to get on then ask the doctor about some deximethisone pills for a week or so. Those will also help immensely, but will affect the whole body not just the thumb area.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Try getting wrist splints and wear that at night.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I've had a shot in my hand (when I got bitten by a dog and they numbed it up to stitch my finger back together) and it hurt like the dickens.

And I've had a cortisone shot in my shoulder joint (about 6 weeks after shoulder surgery) and it not only hurt but didn't help one bit :shrug:. 

I'd say try it once and see if it helps.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have to have one in my left wrist about every 2 to 3 years. The help it gives out way the short time of pain. It only hurts while the needle is in. The relief is almost instant. The Dr. told me when it gets to the point the relief only last a couple of months then it's time for surgery.


----------



## Treewhisper (Nov 24, 2010)

they use a much smaller and shorter needle to give a shot in the wrist than in the shoulder. They can put topical lidocaine over the skin to numb it up first before they go in. The wrist joint is a small space to get into. It all depends on the experience and skill of the person doing it.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

My experience with cortizone is it puts off the inevitable and the pain comes back. I have had 40-50 of them but everywhere I have had more than 2 shots I have had to have surgery there anyway. I must say though that cortizone was tried as a last resort for all of them. Back, probably 20 shots over the years. Both knees, left 6, right 4. Left shoulder, many, many shots and left hip, 3 weeks ago....James


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

soulsurvivor said:


> I can give you some other reference points of where you really don't want a needle. You really don't want a needle in your nipple, the bottom of your foot, or inside your birth canal.
> .



Yeah, I can pretty well guarantee I *really* don't want a needle anywhere near those places....yet people get piercings there  insanity....

Thanks guys for all the info, I already wear wrist braces at night and they're a minimal help....guess I'll grit my teeth and give it a go.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

First one I had was by my ortho. It hurt but a little ice made a big difference. Gave me 3 good months. Had another done by a hand surgeon. Didn't hurt at all. So far about 5 months out of it and those are gardening months and it is still doing well. 

I use the splint when I'm going to do something dumb like use a pitch fork. I am hoping the joint is almost fused on it's own and I can avoid the surgery. 

Have learned to absolutely NOT try and open a sealed jar with that hand.:sob:

Kathie


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

soulsurvivor, I will not ask you how you know about shots in those locations . . . .

I have dequervains syndrome (helped alot by other needles- acupuncture) but I also took a cortisone in the wrist bones right under the thumbs. One stung a little, the other just a teeny prick.

I cant say if it helps arthritis.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Karen, just don't look when they give the shot. They are not that bad. I've had them several times into my left wrist. I had a cyst that had wrapped it's self around my wrist bones. Had surgery to remove the cyst and never had to have the shots again. Here's your chicken


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

jwal10 said:


> My experience with cortizone is it puts off the inevitable and the pain comes back.


That is exactly what it does. And the pain will come back. It is a way to take away the inflammation and pain. It is not a cure. But steroids do wonders, absolute wonders, for pain caused by inflammation.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Is it the CMC joint? I had a cortisone injection there and it hurt a lot. It is a brief time that it hurts, then the numbing stuff works. They always say "this is going to hurt a little" or something like that when I get shots or blood drawn so I wasn't prepared because it never hurts much at all. If you're prepared it won't be as bad. Maybe my surgeon shot it in too fast, who knows.

I hope the shot works for you, mine was too late to do much good.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I had a cortisone shot in my hip years ago for bursitis and it totally wiped out the bursitis. I used to get them occasionally for my allergies and it helped that too.


----------

